
Show HN: Spatial data analysis and visualization in Excel - fasteRstat
http://gisxl.com
======
Sujan
I have a list of ~3000 lat/lng values. Can this plugin create a map out of
these?

~~~
fasteRstat
Yes. Without any problem. I use this tool at work with > 15 000 point data-
set. Only in the case of KML file export (for Google Earth) it may take
longer.

